# Forum Member needs help



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

As some of you know Chris (Shiznic) has a grandson at Sacred Heart who just had part of a brain tumor removed. They couldn't get it all and he is fighting for his life. You can search for his threads if you would like all of the details. He will be undergoing chemo and all that and will need to head to Gainesville on a regular basis for treatment. All of this is having a huge financial and emotional toll on his family. I know our PFF family can help out one of our own. I have helped Chris setup a paypal account and the link to donate is below. Paypal is totally free and will only take you a minute.If you don't want to use paypal PM me and you can send to me and I will make sure it gets to him. Every little bit helps so please do something even if it is small, we can literally save a childs life here. Thanks guys. JOE

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_donations&business=cwa7%40cox%2enet&item_name=Chandler%27s%20get%20well%20soon%20fund&no_shipping=0&no_note=1&tax=0&currency_code=USD&lc=US&bn=PP%2dDonationsBF&charset=UTF%2d8 



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Done deal. Thanks for making it easy guys. Get better Chandler. You're in my prayers.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Bump! Come on people, dig in those pockets!


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Donation sent..... Get well soon Chandler!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm sending in my donation Friday......lets do this guys and gals.......no kid should go through this!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Just wanted to add a few pictures of Chandler for you guys!

This is him before his surgery: 










And here are a few of Chandler after his surgery:














































Chandler is being a "great" patient the nurses are telling us. We sure hope and pray that one day he will wake up and this will all be out of his body for good. The Dr. said he will have this cancer the rest of his life, but we don't give up when it comes to keeping our faith. Once again, you guys have really become a huge family to us and I can guarantee that if any of you ever need something, please don't hesitate to let us know, we are friends that will help any of you guys also! If we were'nt in a bind trying to save up money to travel back and forth so we can help take care of Chandler, we would donate to the Softball Team too! Just that we are trying to make ends meet and the rope has gotten shorter and shorter each day. God Bless all of you and thanks for the support!

Chris


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I sort of "accidently" met Chris for the first time just the other day and he is a very typical granddad if you ask me! How many of you wouldn't plead and beg and literally get down on your knees for whatever it takes to help _your_ grandchild??? Well, Chris isn't doing any of that in my opinion. He is handling a very volatile and potentially deadly situation with his grandson with the dignity and calmness that comes from a strong belief in the Good Lord doing what is best for everyone concerned and his undying love for his grandson. I know because I went through the same thing with _my son_ many years ago. And _he_ is about to celebrate his 32nd birthday in September!!!

A quarter million dollars in medical bills mounted up so quickly that it made my head spin and that was back in the middle 70's, imagine what it is like with today's skyrocketing medical costs!! My bills ran a total of almost $300,000 on my son before he got into the first grade and my share was over $50,000 WITH good insurance!!!And that wasn't counting the gas and food and travel time to drive 150 miles round trip each day after work for _14 months_ to sit with him so there was someone there in case of an emergency!! You learn to shower, shave, eat, sleep, entertain yourself, and be with your son and watch him grow and add another year to his life .................... in a hospital!!! 

So I don't care how much medical insurance a man carries on his family or who has money or not, you just can't shoulder the whole cost of even some of the deductibles nowadays!! Chris is a 911 dispatcher, not a wealthy self made millionaire who can take on such a task with little concern over and above the personal care of his family no matter what the cost! 

I see so many of the forum members who can "talk the talk" on so many different subjects that, in fact, are not all that important. Now here is one that IS important, the value of a young boy's life!!! So let's see who can step up, here and now, and "walk the walk"!! There are over 5000 members on this forum and, if everyone on the forum pitched in just $20 to the PayPal account that has been set up for Chandler, Chris's path forward would be loaded with alot more downhill than it is now. Some of you think nothing of spending double that much on fishing gear on almost every trip to BPS or your favorite outfitters. Others eat and drink that much each day. 

How about spending that much on possibly saving a young boy's life??? I think that Chris's only _real_concern is that he be able to see his beloved grandson grow from a _young boy_ to be an _old_ _man_!!

Of course, it's your choice to help or not.

P.S. Chris, my LL wasn't to receptive about the ramp idea but I am working on him about that for you. I never had that question asked before you came down my driveway and I had one other guy come in asking the very same question not 3 hours after you left. 

Hey, nice to meetcha and I hope we can get together some night for some of those gigging lessons!!


----------



## dantheman (Jan 17, 2008)

you have my help:angel money sent.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Money Sent. :angel

Chris, I see you are a dispatcher. I will also be showing this to our folks here in Escambia to offer them the chance to help a brother in thepublic safetyfield.

Jimmie


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Framerguy, I don't really know what to say about your post besides it left me speechless and I wish I could return the favor to all those who do help us with our grandson. You hit the nail on the head about the travel expenses, I get 16 mpg and round trip is 198 miles, I sleep in the waiting rooms when I have to or if the nurses will allow. It doesn't bother me because any way I look at it, I get to visit with him. I really enjoyed meeting and talking with you the other afternoon and I'm sorry my visit got cut short with the rain, but I will stop back by again soon. I also wanted to let you know that the information tube out by your mailbox to the property has papers in it, but they are all molded and wet. I wasn't able to get one apart so I could take it with me. I'll stop back by soon and maybe we can go look for some Flounder to take our minds off life's challenges. Did you mean that when you spoke to your LL, he doesn't allow launching at night?

Thanks

Chris Anglin


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Jimmy!

God Bless!


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Done! May God bless your grandson and your entire family!:angel


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Thoughts,Prayers,Donations sent. God Bless and Always Believe.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you so very much all of you! I know in my heart that each and every one of you will be rewarded when you are in heaven. I want you all to know that you have touched our lives in a very special way and you will never be forgotten. Thank you so much!


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Chris, Iposted links to his site & paypal account on our union message board. Let me know if we can help out with any fund raisers or anything.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

donation sent.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Shiznik (8/28/2008)*Thanks Framerguy, I don't really know what to say about your post besides it left me speechless and I wish I could return the favor to all those who do help us with our grandson. You hit the nail on the head about the travel expenses, I get 16 mpg and round trip is 198 miles, I sleep in the waiting rooms when I have to or if the nurses will allow. It doesn't bother me because any way I look at it, I get to visit with him. I really enjoyed meeting and talking with you the other afternoon and I'm sorry my visit got cut short with the rain, but I will stop back by again soon. I also wanted to let you know that the information tube out by your mailbox to the property has papers in it, but they are all molded and wet. I wasn't able to get one apart so I could take it with me. I'll stop back by soon and maybe we can go look for some Flounder to take our minds off life's challenges. Did you mean that when you spoke to your LL, he doesn't allow launching at night?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris Anglin


No thanks needed, Chris, I was merely relating factual information from first hand experience with my son when he was down with Ewings Sarcoma. It is so tough for a dad to stand by and watch his once healthy son lose so much muscle mass and go through so much pain and suffering and not be able to do very much to ease his pain. I know what you are going through and I feel such a connection with what you are feeling and trying to do that I could almost predict your moves and your feelings as things go through their paces and the procedures are used in an attempt to get that cancer out of his body. But remember that the very best thing that you can do for Chandler now is to be there for him to talk and get a laugh out of him when he sees grandpa coming through the door. That is something that no medication nor medical specialist can be a substitute for. And a prayer to his Maker wouldn't hurt at all either. 

My LL told me that he used to let guys launch on our ramp but they would come and go at all hours of the day and night and some of them weren't very considerate about the sleeping habits of the owner so he put a stop to allowing launches for anyone but those who store their boats with him. He said that guys would get themselves stuck on the ramp or back into the water too far and would come knocking on his door at 2 or 3 AM wanting him to help them get their vehicle and boat out of the water! I didn't give that any thought but I suppose that getting woke up at all hours of the morning to help some yahoo get his boat loaded and then have to drag the guy's rig out of the water would put the dampers on anyone's interest in letting others launch off his private ramp. We'll see how things go with this and maybe I can get him to make an exception.

You stop by whenever you get a chance and we will talk. I am always here unless I am called in to work. I have been laid off since April but I get a day or so a week of framing done at the gallery where I worked. Every little bit helps right now. 

And I am serious about the flounder gigging trip. You let me know at least 10 minutes ahead of time and I'll be there!!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

BTT


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Your donations are so greatly appreciated and all your prayers are going to help us all have strength to get through this time with Chandler. I hope and pray he makes it through all this and still has somewhat of a good quality of life. I think the Dr.'s have reviewed the conference video and we may be needing to start going to Shand's in Gainsville pretty soon. I just want my grandson back. (sorry to vent) This is just hard for me. I was with him yesterday and just the thought of having to leave was hard for me, I try my best to not let anyone see me upset and I try to be there for everyone else, but everyone has their time to let it out if you know what I mean. Thank you all for every little bit and especially for all your prayers!

Chris


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Donations and Prayers sent :angel


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you for all your help and we grately appreciate the donation! I hope you aren't going to have to ride out Gustav there in La. Be safe and thanks again!


----------



## Whalerkid (Oct 25, 2007)

Donation and prayers sent, get well soon.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you so much! I don't really know how I can return all the support to all of you, but please know that prayers have been sent for all of you in hopes that this tradgedy never enters your lives. Thanks again!

Chris


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

donation sent, good luck kiddo.  

Hey Chris , maybe this could be a sticky. If that was already mentioned sorry.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you so much! He needs all the help he can get right now! I have my faith in God with Chandler's outcome. I hope he pulls through. they haven't even started giving him the Chemo, they have to wait for him to recover from the surgery he had for 13.5 hours.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

When it rains it pours, seems like this month hasn't been too good for a number ou us. Hope all turns out well and a speedy recovery, may GOD bless one and all.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

BTT.. keep hangin in there young man! You obviously have a great family behind you!! We are all pulling for you!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Prayers and donation sent. Get well soon son!:angel:angel:angel


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you so very much guys! We need all the prayers we can get right now. I've watched our grandson go from being the Chandler I used to know, to him struggling to improve every day. He has a real hard time because he wants to talk and cannot get up to use the bathroom, still having to feed him, but I know he's aware of each and every one of us when we come in his room to visit him now. So, I just have to be strong for him and I believe it will help him have the strength he will need mentally to pull through this. I miss him ever day and cannot wait until he can have some happiness in his life. All of your prayers are so greatly appreciated for him. Thank you guys sooooo much!

Chris


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris,

This may sound crass to some of the readers but I have found out from my experiences that the more photos of your visits with special toys or gifts and any special days for Chandler be recorded on photos so he can look at them later on and try to remember the occurances. As it happened, my son remembers so little from the 14 months that he spent in the hospital and taking photos for him was the last thing on our minds as we sat with him each day. The one time I was allowed to take him to the St. Louis Zoo, I did take many photos of him and his 2 friends in the children's petting zoo and he remembers that trip as a result of the photos bringing back memories that were pushed to the back of his mind.

He used to bug me about what a certain doctor looked like or a nurse or orderly and I had no photos nor did I remember some of them from those years gone by. They were just so many employees that came and went doing their job and 14 months worth of memories and names and faces are quite alot for anyone to remember completely.

I just thought that you would be interested in this idea, it would have helped me a bunch if someone would have suggested that to me when my son first was admitted to the hospital. You don't know, at that time, that you are going to live in a hospital for over a year!! We just didn't think about that part of the situation. But it would help him to remember those days if you had something visible to show him. And, be assured, he WILL ask about that periond in his life. My son was only 4 years old when he was in the hospital but he is _still _curious about random memories that creep into his mind and I have no real way to help him remember those situations.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That's one jobmy wife has covered. She takes our digital camera and her Cannon 35mm with her each time we go over. She is tracking pictures like a timeline for Chandler to have a a book of memories of his stay. I think she has developed a couple of rolls and I'll have to get a few from her to post. We have each swapped out in the pictures to have us in the pic with Chandler. And I don't want any of you to think I don't have faith in God, he isin my life always and my faith is very strong. I have had so many relatives lost from when they were young andinnocent up to being older and either accidents or medical problems play into their lives as how they were taken. My point is, from what the Dr.'s have told us, I am wondering if it will just be his time and it is out of our hands. I even pray harder everyday having faith that a miracle is what it will take for Chandler to be rid of the cancer they could'nt get thatsdown into his brain stem. I wantso bad for him to recover from this and I think it has mentally just started to wear me down from being afraid. I am trying to be the one that is strong for everyone else and I'm finding myself weaker day by day. I know that God has his hand on him and there are qualified Dr.'s helping him, but I sure do pray he gets better! Didn't mean to make this a long post, and you're right, the pictures will give him something to remember this time in his life. Thanks man!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Figured I'd share a pic or two with you guys. Here is a picture of our daughter and my wife, our daughter is on the left and my wife on the right: 



















And then here is one of myself and Chandler in his room at the hospital on one of his "good" days! Thank the Lord! 










Not too sure what I did to screw up the pictures but I'll do better the next time. Once again, thanks for all your help!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Ron, what ever you did, it looks great! Do you mind me deleting my post and us using yours?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

> *Tuna Man (8/31/2008)*Figured I'd share a pic or two with you guys. Here is a picture of our daughter and my wife, our daughter is on the left and my wife on the right:
> 
> Thanks for helping out with the pics!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Shiznik (8/31/2008)*Ron, what ever you did, it looks great! Do you mind me deleting my post and us using yours?


Don't mind 1 iota. What I did was copy your photos to a folder, then opened my photo program, and cropped the photo out and saved to post.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris,

Heck, I wouldn't expect anything less than a miracle from God if I were you!! That's no hill for the stepper that God is in _my_ life anyway. As I told you before, when you see a priest lean over your loved one lying there in that hospital bed and give him last rites not once but twice in a matter of just a few weeks because the mortals that they call doctors have already given up hope for him, it brings your faith in God up to an allnew level to see him pull out of that catatonic state and come back to us again!! Man, you haven't even scratched the surface of belief yet when it comes to seeing miracles performed!! I used to be astounded by the working of the Lord in my life and those of my loved ones but now I just shake my head and think, "Yup, there He is again, putting His hand on another one of his lambs and moving them on down that path in the journey thatHe has laid out for them on this planet."

As a disclaimer, I don't discuss religion or politics with ANYONE at ANYTIME!!! But that doesn't mean that my faith in God isn't so strong that it makes me shudder sometimes to think of His awesome power. As the hymn says "My God is an awesome God" and he does reign down on us with all the affection and justice that we deserve in our lives. As I tell my sons so many times, He will give you what you need when you need it, not when you _think_ you need it. It all boils down to personal faith in the Supreme Being we call our Saviour. So don't ever for a single second give up on your belief that Chandler will not recover from this setback in his journey through his life. As the infamous Yogi Berra said, "It ain't over 'till it's over!" so keep your courage up and don't let that frustration and fear get you down.

Man, it's all about living life to the fullest and taking the bad with the good and not giving up no matter what seems to be happening!! You hang in there, Chris, that's the least you can do for your grandson. And he would expect nothing less from his grandad, I am sure.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Framerguy,

I sure hope you don't think I've lost my faith in God's ability to bless our grandson with a miracle. I guess I should have described it this way. "All" of my loved ones that have been on the 3rd floor at Sacred Heart Hospital did not survive their cancer issues. Granted I know there are many, many factors that play into, was it cuaght in its early stages, type and location its in. I admit that most of my loved ones were elderly and probably not as resiliant as the young age our grandson has going for him. With our grandson, his Dr. told us before his 13 hr surgery that the type he has is very receptive to the surgery and is slow growing. When the surgery was over, she told us how it is, meaning that he will have this cancer as long as he lives and I guess I had higher hopes that she would've removed it all. A few days ago, we asked one of the Oncology Dr.'s and he said we should get a second opinion. Thats where we are trying to help compensate for the costs that will be involved so he can go to Shands or Birmingham and be evaluated. Hope I did'nt come across the wrong way. I guess I just don't have anyone to talk with for me, in my familiy's eyes, I try very hard to be strong andkeep everyone positive.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris,

I meant nothing negative in my post, rather I had hoped to boost your feelings about his chances of coming out of this completely cured. It HAS happpened before and there are _no limits_ to what can be done for your grandson all things considered. 

To put things in perspective, my father-in-law, who pulled the afternoon shift for over a year with my ex-wife in the morningandmy shift over nightand who was intimately involved with the procedures and understood the importance of finding things out as soon as possible, passed away withing a year of my son's release from prostate cancer. He was aware of the situation and had a proper diagnosis of the problem but did nothing about it until it was too widespread throughout his body to be controlled. He knew better and still ignored the obvious.

Hey, you know where I live, if you need to talk or have questions or just want to go somewhere quiet, you are _always_ welcome, day or night. I am most always home in the evening and I don't leave home every day unless I am called out to work. I know what it's like to not have someone to sit down and talk to or confide in. We all need someone who has been there and done that to help us through the rough spots. 

PM me if you want my phone # so you can keep in touch or call to see if I am around home.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Will do! Yeah, we are all praying for a miracle for Chandler. I just hopewe willbe able to take him somewhere for the second opinion before it gets worse. I sure do thank everyone for your support, prayers and donations. They really do help a lot! Prayers especially. Thank you!


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Donation and prayers sent to you all! :angel:angel:angel

God Bless and keep the Faith!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

If I could describe how much your prayers and donations are helping him, I would. I know that without everyone praying, he would have a difficult outcome, but with everyone's help, he is going to find that special Dr. that will be able to cure him. I sincerely appreciate allyour help. Faith is whats going to pull him through this cancer hehas. Once again, thank you so very much! He is just so very youngand now his Dr. is putting him on an anti-depressant because he has over the conversations, heard what's going on. I'm sad for him but I'm praying for him daily. Thank you....


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

thoughts and prayers sent

donation to be made shortly..... may God bless this young man and family

:angel


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you and God bless you and all your family and friends! Chandler will be proud of all of you when I tell him how many friends he has.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I just got an update from our daughter at the hospital and the Oncologist assigned to him that did'nt perform the surgery is now saying that his tumor/cancer is not the name or type they originally thought and he wants our grandson to go to Shands. I am pretty nervous now. I'm at work and need to be off and on my way over there. We now have to make plans to be able to go with him and help take care of him when he is at Shands. I think this has scared some of us and I've gotten pretty worried until we find out what Shands has to tell us. Just wanted to update everyone. Thanks again for your help!

Chris


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

our thought and prayers are with YOU ALL as you go through this....please let us know if there is anything else we can do, God bless you and your entire family and lets pray that Chandler is placed in the hands of the best Dr,s:angel


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm praying that they will know more about his condition and will be able to cure him of it. Thank you again for your support!


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

BTT come on guys, ditch that six pack tonight and donate.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Just wanted to update you all of you. First off, we greatly appreciate all your prayers. I truly believe Gods hands are on our grandson. Thank you all so very much for those who have donated. Sacred Heart Hospital in Pensacola discharged Chandler and he is at his house. I'm a little surprised about them sending him home instead of directly to Shands. I have thought about this and I have reasoned this out that the Dr. Smith(Amy) at Shands knows where we go from this point. The Oncologists told our daughter to definetly seek a second opinion and recommended Shands in Gainsville. They are re-looking at the type of tumor he has and think it is another type rather than Astrocytoma. They are supposed to contact her shortly about when he will be evaluated at their facility. We are really praying that when they contact us that they have better news and this can be cured. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers. Once again, we greatly appreciate all your support! Thank you so much .


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Not much but I hope it helps, god bless and never give up hope. :angel


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

How is Chandler doing?


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah Chris, I was thinking about Chandler this morning and wondering how the little man is doing?? 

Have any plans been made yet to go to G''ville for that second opinion??

How about a quick update for all of us who are still with you and your grandson?

Thanks.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Very sorry for the time gap guys. I've really appreciated "all" your prayers and support.<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>We are hanging in there and waiting for this Thursday for Chandler's Dr.'s appointment at Sacred Heart in Pensacola. We should know more about the next step on that day. Chandler has been losing a pound and a half every day and I bet they will be concerned for his weight. I want them to send him Thursday to Gainsville to Dr. Smith. He can talk a little better than he was doing. He knows he has cancer and he told us a few choice words about him being sick. I am wondering if they are going to send him this week with his weight down and the weather. I hope they can give us the confirmed name of his cancer this Thursday so I can research it. I am so worried about him and I am praying for a miracle that when they evaluate him in Gainsville, that they will say the cancer is gone. We have our hearts out for him and are wanting to hear some "good" news for a change. I know it can happen with faith!

Thanks guys, for keeping me on my toes!

Chris</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Good morning everyone. I wanted to share an update with you from Chandler's appointment yesterday at Sacred Heart Hospital in Pensacola. The Oncologist there has now confirmed his type of tumor/cancer to be what they originally diagnosed it to be. I wasn't really wanting to hear that because the Dr. that performed his surgery told us that night he could live a few years and there have been cases where patients live longer. So, he still has the cancer in the lower rear section of his brain and it is still down into his brain stem. I prayed sooooo hard for him to be rid of this cancer when they evaluated him yesterday, but I think this one will take some time. Chandler has not been eating as he should and is now around 60 lbs. Dr. Smith at Shands advised Dr. Shwartz at Sacred Heart Hospital in Pensacola that it being the same "name" cancer/tumorwhich was originally diagnosed would not result in Chandler needing to be sent to Shands Hospital. Dr. Smith at Shands said its up to our daughter that if she wants to bring him there, she could, but Dr. Smith seems to agree with thecurrent treatmentordered.He is now going to start treatment as soon as our duaghter can get his medicines. He'll be taking 4 tablet forms of Chemo at home along with nausia, pain and anti-deppressant medicines. He will also be getting an injected for of Chemo in the med port on a schedule at Dr. Shwartz's office I think they said every 2 weeks. I have seen his other medicines and there are about 3 or 4 more. I think one is for bowel, and not sure about the others. If his weight doesn't increase soon, they will be placing a feeding tube into him to keep him nurished. His eye exam they said looked good, so its just a matter of his eyesight and tracking to recover.If I could express how much I appreciate all of your help, I don't even know what words to begin with. We are a loving family and care so much about Chandler. We greatly appreciate each and everyone's prayers and support. I haven't been a member on this Forum long, but I sure hope I get the opportunity to return the support to all of you that have helped us! God Bless all of you and once again, thank you so much for your help.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

:angel:angel:angel

God Bless you all, and just know you are in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you! We need all the prayers we can get. He's a "great" little boy! Full of life!


----------



## jeff456 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Chris,

Thanks for the updates. Hang in there and be strong. We have all heard the times when the doctors don't give a good outlook and somehow things come out OK. I don't pretend to know anything about cancer, but I do know that between God and advances in treatment and meds there is always hope for an outcome far better than the medical prognosis. You guys have a lot of people pulling for your family and praying for Chandlers sickness to be cured. It can happen and I believe it will. Let Chandler know he has lots of people who he doesn't even know wanting him to get well soon. Don't hesitate if you guys need something to let everyone know, someone will step up and make it happen.

Take care,

Jeff


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

I know that God can heal if that is his plan, but I totally understand the place that you may be at, realizing that God may have a different plan for your grandson, one that we can not understand, only God knows why he does the things that he does. Your grandson looks like a beautiful person, and thank you for sharing the pictures. God Bless


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

You're welcome and thanks for the compliments about Chandler. God Bless!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Just wanted to give another update on Chandler. He is talking to where we can understand most of what he is saying. The Chemo medicine he is about to start taking will make him sick, but he seems to be eating a little more than before. He just eats very small portions. He has really become attached to his mother and never lets her leave his sight. They are going to assign him to a neuropsychologist along with his current physical and speech therapists. He has an occupational therapist also. He is definitely still recovering from the surgery and is pretty feeble when he tries to move. He is very aware of the fact he has cancer and he has his own choice words about his opinion regarding the cancer. The cancer is malignant and we are continuing to keep him in our prayers everyday. Thank you guys, and I just wanted to keep you in the loop. God Bless!

Chris


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the update man. He is still in our prayers :angel


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

My wife and our daughter are already talking about this Halloween might be Chandler's last one. That wasn't good news for me at all. I now have a huge pit in my stomach from a reality check of his condition once again. I think I have been in idle with all that's happening and I've tried to be the strong one for everybody. I don't think its working. I am really worried about Chandler and I don't want anything to happen to him. I hope he responds well to the Chemo treatments he's about to begin, they go back to Sacred Heart Hospital in Pensacola this Thursday and I sure hope everything goes good. This will just break my wife's heart if things don't work out. I'm praying that God will bless him with a miracle. Thanks guys!

Chris


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris,



I am very, very sorry to hear about the pain your grandson is going thru. He is such a handsome young man. My heart also goes out to you, and your entire family. Please know my thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Keep your head up.Lots of the time it takes a strong willed person like youself to keep everyone else thinking positive. I wish you and your family nothing but the best. Hopefully the chemo will do the trick. From what you have told us your grandson seems like he is a fighter and he needs someone else to fight along beside him to keep him positive.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Curious if anyone might know why his urine is starting to stay very dark and why his "stool" is black and like tar? I would think that is old blood his body has been disgarding. I'm not sure, but if anyone has some input, it sure would help my nerves. 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

I am not a doctor but, when my father-in-law had a bleeding ulcer his stool was the same way! I am hoping that is old blood just draining! Prayers said and sent! I even have my daughter bringing up Chandler at her school for class prayer! She goes to Pensacola Christian Academy!:angel:angel:angel

I will try to donate soon!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH GUYS! FOR ME IS REALLY STARTING TO GET SCARY. I'M REALLY NOT KIDDING.I THINK MY FISHING EVERY NOW AND HELPS, BUT ITS TOUGH TO KEEP FEELINGS INSIDE WHEN YOU DON'T KNOW HOW TO HELP HIM. THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT. I AM PRAYING THAT THIS JUST SIMPLY GOES AWAY AND HE IS RID OF THIS AWFUL CANCER. HE GOT HIS FIRST INJECTION INTO HIS MED-PORT TODAY IN PENSACOLA AND STARTS HIS CHEMO TONIGHT AT 6PM. I HOPE AND PRAY HE DOES GOOD AND HIS BODY RESPONDS WELL TO THE CHEMO, I THINK RIGHT NOW THE DR.'S ARE THINKING ITS THE ONLY AVENUE HE HAS FOR HOPE. KEEPING MY PRAYERS CONSTANT AND TRYING TO STAY POSITIVE FOR HIM. THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR HELP. I KNOW THIS POST IS DEPRESSING AND I AM SO SORRY FOR YOU GUYS HAVING TO DEAL WITH OUR ISSUES, BUT ALL THE PRAYERS AND SUPPORT HAVE REALLY KEPT US GOING. THANK YOU SO MUCH!

CHRIS


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

We're here for you and your family! :grouphug

:angel:angel Prayers that all goes well.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

So today my wife had been to visit Chandler while I was at work. She told me that our daughter said this morning when she was bathing Chandler, his entire body went very stiff and his eyes rolled back in his head. She said his name a few times with no reply and she went to get the phone to call 9-1-1. She said she asked him a few times "Chandler, Chandler!" and she then said "Do you want me to call 9-1-1? and he then said "yes!, call 9-1-1!" and then he said "I want to talk to my papa Chris!" When I heard this I just stopped baking the pies I was making for his bake sale we are having and said a prayer for him. Is this normal for a person in this stage to have seizures? I get calls all the time with people having a seizure, but not my grandson. She said she called his Dr. in Pensacola at Sacred Heart Hospital and they made him an appointment for Tuesday for an EEG. I think they are dragging around and should have had him brought to Sacred Heart Hospital in Pensacola today. I sure don't want to seem unreasonable, but we are trying so, so hard to raise money for him so that his mother can be with him and I feel like the Dr.'s ought to be more aggressive in treating him. Do you guys think I'm wrong? Sorry to vent, but wanted to update you guys too!

Thanks for the open ear, it sure does help me while we are going through this,

Chris


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

man i hate to hear that.....i would have THOUGHT they would have said get him here now,but im not the Dr either.......more prayers sent you guys way!!!:angel


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I would of just took him to the ER there without asking and they would of kept him. I'm sorry to hear about all this man. We are still praying for ya'll :angel


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks so much guys! I really have benefitted from your support. I probablly wouldn't be saine if I didn't have you guys! _I sure do appreciate all you guys have done for us!_

_Chris_


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

No, that doesn't sound normal! I don't understand why they would have told him to go to the hospital! Good luck and still keeping prayers!:angel:angel


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Another update for you guys. Chandler was seen again by Dr. Canady, the nerosurgeon that did his surgery yesterday to address his seizure. They did an EEG on him and told us we have to wait to find out the results of it. Does anyone know why they would have to wait for the results? I wasn't back with him when they did it so I'm not sure what it is that they did. She was in the room about 20 - 25 mins and left. They made him an appointment for a month from now and for us to call if something changes. I still think the drive over for them to see him, they shouldv'e at least stayed in the room with him more than 20 minutes. I guess she is a busy Dr. I am hoping that our daughter will go ahead and let Shands or somewhere else give her a second opinion. He has lost more weight and hasn't began to start getting sick from the Chemo yet. All your prayers are what he needs right now, thank you very much!

Chris (Chandler)


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Oftentimes with the EEG test, an in-house neurologist is not at hand to read and interpret the test results of the brain activity, and the report is either sent to one; or one is brought in to analyze the readings. I often had to wait several days for pathology reports for my tumors as well as for my CT, PT, and MRI scans to be analyzed and interpreted properly. This is normal.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Our daughter just called and while she was talking with my wife, our daughter had to hang up because the Dr.'s office called her. She said they told her that the EEG results showed that Chandler has been having seizures for a while and they called in a prescription for seizure medicine for him to start taking. I am curious if this is just like the Cerabella Mutism that he has. Meaning, do you guys feel this could be a temporary issue orwill thisbe apermanent medical condition? I like to ask a lot of questions but I don't like to ask a bunch of maybe this or maybe that to the Dr. until they suggest it. Dr. Canady tells it like it is, she said she does hold back information from the children until they ask her and she then said she tells them because it is their right to know. I and our family are about to give our try at doing some boot drives in the local city limits. I've already gotten the form we need to fill out from City Hall and we just have to tell them what day it will be. Chandler's 3rd cousin has written a very nice letter to the editor today in our DeFuniak Hearald. I will keep you guys posted and thanks again for all your prayers and support.

Chris


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

ask any and ALL questions you might have. that is why the doctors went to 9+ years of school, and that is why they get paid the big bucks. do not be afraid to pick the doctor's brain. doctors are few and far in between on this forum (actually, i am only aware of a couple of dentists on the forum) and the only expertise i have is first-hand cancer experience, as well as everything i have been taught in my pre-med curriculum thus far.


----------

